
The propeller is giving way to the pump-jet propulsor on larger submarines - vinnyglennon
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/31708/veteran-sonarman-explains-why-pump-jets-are-superior-to-props-on-modern-submarines
======
topkai22
My immediate reaction was “was the caterpillar drive in The Hunt for the Red
October a pumpjet?”

Answer, no, that was a Magnetohydrodynamic drive.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetohydrodynamic_drive](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetohydrodynamic_drive)

Pretty cool though

~~~
bloudermilk
There's a great video from one of my favorite YouTube channels about
Magnetohydrodynamic drives. Really fascinating drive design and channel for
anyone interested in engineering.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS3GQk9ETRU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS3GQk9ETRU)

~~~
blackrock
That was a great video! I watched the entire thing. It was like applied
theoretical physics in 30 minutes.

------
duelingjello
_Comrades, this is your captain. It is an honor to speak to you today, and I
am honored to be sailing with you on the maiden voyage of our motherland 's
most recent achievement. Once more, we play our dangerous game, a game of
chess against our old adversary — The American Navy. For forty years, your
fathers before you and your older brothers played this game and played it
well. But today the game is different. We have the advantage. It reminds me of
the heady days of Sputnik and Yuri Gagarin when the world trembled at the
sound of our rockets. Well, they will tremble again - at the sound of our
silence. The order is: engage the silent drive._

------
tyingq
My mind went to a jet-ski, which I don't associate with stealth :) I suppose
that's what drives the pump though, not the pump itself.

~~~
daveslash
That's where my mind went as well. Interestingly, the Independence Class
littoral combat ships of the U.S. Navy are, essentially, "Giant Jet-Skis",
powered by 2 water jets. They're super fast, super maneuverable, and super
light-weight. Their design allows them to operate in as little as 15 feet of
water, despite being over 400 ft long.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Independence-
class_littoral_co...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Independence-
class_littoral_combat_ship)

------
ngcc_hk
Watch that movie until my family objected - not that again.

------
Sophistifunk
Singing, sir. I thought I heard singing.

